# Lapierre DH 230 Lenkwinkel



## DHK (6. März 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit dem verstellbaren Lenkwinkel bei dem Lapierre DH 230 ist? Dieser lässt sich ja durch den exzentrischen Einsatz verstellen. Also +1° und -1°. Was ist da von beiden jetzt der flachere und welches der steilere Lenkwinkel.

ich blick da irgendwie nicht durch 
und nirgends steht etwas dazu...


----------



## hopfer (6. März 2011)

-1° bedeutet flacher 

Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung wie es gemeint ist:

66° Lenkwinkel -1° => 65° und somit flacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (7. März 2011)

Ok, danke.
da hatte ich richtig gedacht. Nur der Verkäufer hat es mir anders herum erklärt, war sich aber halt auch nicht sicher.


----------

